# Help with planted tank :/



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a question, how can I make my planted tank thrive? I have several plants, most are growing fine. But a few of them (some new ones) are not doing too well. From what I know, they are low - medium light-requiring plants and are "easy" but don't seem to be. The problem is mainly that leaves are dying and falling off. Also, some of the leaves are getting significantly dark green colouration on the edges. I am wondering if this is caused by not enough light? I was going to get a better light (around 10 watts? Currently only have 3 watts and can't really afford anything too great). I use a liquid fertiliser, though it is some uncommon brand ('Biotec'). Should I also be using root tabs? Should I use a better fertiliser? e.g. Seachem? Any suggestions would be great, I want to do anything to keep these plants from dying off, I want to know where I am going wrong. My tank is 6 gallons. Thanks


----------



## bsb (Feb 21, 2015)

is it soil based?


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

bsb said:


> is it soil based?


Yes, I use aquarium soil.


----------



## Trip77Legit (Mar 15, 2015)

I think it depends on the type of plants, some plants "melt" their leaves which is normal when adjusting to new water conditions. New leaves should grow in its place. I had this issue with crypts and even a few of my wisteria leaves wilted before I saw new growth.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

My stem plants didn't do good for about 2 months, then they adjusted and now occasionally a leaf or few turns yellow/translucent and one species just started growing a lot the 3rd month. I started adding Seachem Flourish a month in, but it depends on your lighting and probably water as well.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

BlueSky99 said:


> My stem plants didn't do good for about 2 months, then they adjusted and now occasionally a leaf or few turns yellow/translucent and one species just started growing a lot the 3rd month. I started adding Seachem Flourish a month in, but it depends on your lighting and probably water as well.


Do you think I should get better lighting and seachem flourish? I've only got a 3 watt LED at the moment


----------



## Trip77Legit (Mar 15, 2015)

I use flourish and flourish tabs. And I think wattage is not as important as the kelvin. 6500k daylight bulbs are the minimum and what I use but I see people using 6700-7000k on herr as well. My sockets are rated up to 15w so im using two 10w cfl with 6500 kelvin and they work great. Someone with more experience could explain kelvin better then I can but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the color intensity of the light.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yep kelvin has to do with the color. If you go to Lowes generally the ones with k's over 6500 have a leaf on the package.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have gravel, sand or soil substrate? With an NPT (soil) you do not need root tabs. However, if you have gravel or sand then any plant placed directly is the substrate can benefit from root tabs. I use Osmocote tabs I buy on eBay at $6.75 for 100 and free shipping. You can also choose 50 for $4.75. If you have Swords it is a good idea to also use Iron/Red Clay tabs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12157600370...49&var=420526540503&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

For floating plants and those that don't go in the substrate like Anubias and Java Ferns, I use Seachem Flourish Comprehensive which is an all-purpose fertilizer.

As others have said, sometimes it takes a bit for plants to adjust. This is especially true if they've been grown emersed (out of water) and are adjusting to living submersed.


----------



## Trip77Legit (Mar 15, 2015)

Not to step on OPs toes, if I am please forgive me but Russell I've seen you advise iron tabs before and I can't for the life of my find iron tablets for aquariums. When searching for aquarium iron tablets I just come up with flourish tabs and similar products. Could you recommend a brand for me and the poster perhaps?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sure.  Tonight is the AquaBid SNE. Between 7:00 pm EDT and ??? go to "One Hour Auctions" on the home page. Nofishtoday (aka Bama Plants) will have red clay/Iron tabs. That is where I get mine. You can buy them from their web site but they're more expensive than at the SNE.


----------



## Trip77Legit (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

An update, a few of them are disintegrating / becoming see through. Basically they start getting see through from the bottom and it is slowly spreading up the plant. It looks like the top of the plant might just break off and float away any second. Are they practically dead? Is there no hope for them? What can I do?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Which plants are they? What are you dosing? What lights and how long are they on?


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

It's "Lindernia rotundifolia". I dose once a week with "biotec aquatic plant food". 3 watt LED lights on about 16 hours a days. I'm guessing it's due to poor lighting, that is what I have read.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I had the same thing happen with lindernia rotundifolia....and I don't have poor lighting. This happened just recently so I cut off the melted part as it was seriously jacking up my water quality and placed the tops in a different area. 

It could be sensitive to the ferts maybe? Only thing I could think of as the LFS told me these were growing like crazy in their tanks.


----------

